# AR question



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Are DPMS Oracle .223/5.56 any good? Or is it considered trash?


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

https://www.theshooterreview.com/dpms-panther-arms-oracle-556/


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Purchase made 
Merica!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

DPMS was my first AR. Maybe 10 -12 years ago? It has never missed a beat, eats anything that is fed to it and accuracy is better than I can shoot it. I shot it a lot until I got into building them, now it rarely makes it out.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks scallop. I am totally amazed with this gun. It is extremely accurate and hasn't jammed once with all the different ammo brands I've cycled thru it. Very pleased with DPMS.


----------

